# Naming your cemetery?



## Stench (Aug 30, 2005)

Our subdivision is named "Hidden Acres". I'm thinking of just naming the cemetary the same, but put a bloody/scrawled "Body" slanted upwards between Hidden and Acres. Hidden Body Acres? Too corny?


----------



## noahbody (Sep 20, 2003)

Hidden BODIES Acres.
Hidden Aches
I used a a name that I liked NoRemorse (from the Metallica song No Remorse). And have a tombstone for the theme Noah Remorse. And this year i am going to dress that part.


----------



## Gothikim (Jul 25, 2005)

noahbody said:


> I used a a name that I liked NoRemorse (from the Metallica song No Remorse). And have a tombstone for the theme Noah Remorse. And this year i am going to dress that part.


Perhaps "cute" isn't the right word, but I like it!


----------



## Dr Ghastly (Apr 13, 2005)

The name of my cemetery was inspired by a motel in Vermont called the "Shady Lawn Motel". Oddly enough, there is a cemetery on the property next to the motel, and when viewed from the road it looks like the "Shady Lawn" sign belongs to the cemetery.


----------



## scotty10_31 (Jul 29, 2004)

Here are my top 5 brain-storming ideas:
1)Death Becomes You
2)Exhumation Cemetery
3)Lost Spirits
4)Cadaver Corner
5)enterna rest of the damned (which is kinda long I think)


----------



## JohnnyL (Nov 6, 2005)

I really liked the word "Manor" and it really helped out with the Haunted Mansion theme we do. That said, I went with Love Manor, due to our last name being Love. Although it sounds a bit friendly, that's all to change when you step through the gates!


----------



## ghostie (Apr 17, 2006)

Great words. I really like Sunset Hollow...or Shadow Glen. Our Haunt is currently called Hill House Haunt due to the fact that we're on an obvious hill, but I'm thinking of changing it as it's confused with the movie Hill House...and if we move (good point!), it probably won't be appropriate...We already have t-shirts/sweats made but we can just change the name if we move...something to think about. Thanks for the post...


----------



## HauntedHorror (Aug 8, 2006)

I like the word Shady or Shadow as part of a graveyard name.
For the second part something like: Glen, Hollow, Ridge, Hill, Grove, Park, Village, land...
I also think Ever or Never are good for part of a name, as are flowers or trees, like Rose, Oak, Cedar, Willow, Maple, Pine, Birch, Aspen, Ash, Beech, Lily, Lilac, and so on.

So if you just put those together you can come up with a lot of names!  Like: Shadow Grove, Willow Ridge, Shady Maple Hill, etc...


Or you can just go here and use the name (or a variation) of a real cemetary: http://www.graveyards.com/bin/grave

There's a cemetery here in Chicago called Rosehill, I always liked that name.


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Jul 27, 2006)

I, too, am in the process of trying to name my haunt. Here is a list of words I am using to brainstorm (sorry, some words may be dups of the above list):

Halloween, haunted, hallowed, witch, wicked, cackle, spooky, hollow, scary, inn, village, town, realm, boo, doom, gloom, haunting, ghost, monster, mystical, magical, mystic, mayhem, emporium, curious, myth, moonlight, black, candlelight, cat, rat, bat, skull, skeleton, brew, cauldron, mist, shrowd, salem, spider, dragon, blood, tower, potion, apothescary (yes, I spelled that as I wanted to), spell, laboratory, horror, fright, night, eerie, forest, enchanted, All Hallow's Eve, ghostly, bewitching, ghastly, phantom, shadowy, spectral, supernatural, unearthly, vampire, wraith, werewolf, conjure, fiendish, sorcerer, spellbinding, wizard, tormented, demented, mad, insane, ethereal, funereal, ghoulish, hair-raising, nightmare, spectral, consecrated, exalted, immortal, celestial, grave, resting place, mausoleum, enchantress, hag, warlock, voodoo, jinx, gargoyle, dead, living dead, death, grim reaper, shadow of death, funhouse, boogieman, zombie, goosebumps, manor, ruins, grove, valley, gruesome, grave digger, cemetery, tortured, psychic, fortune teller, grimm, frightful, fairy tale, devil, evil, heinous, dreadful, hairy, treacherous, depraved, beastly, diabolical, fatal, disastrous, blood, lair, tomb, crypt, vulture, mummy, tombstone, ghoul, bubble boil & trouble, brew, castle, raven, undertaker, hocus pocus, mischief, escaped, superstition, alchemy, funeral parlor, elixir, heights, acres, the reserve at, creek, den, coffin, cavern, mansion, banshee, alley, chamber, tower, lodge, cabin and finally... lake.

You can also use a thesaurus to get some ideas.


----------



## pandora (Jul 15, 2004)

Stench, I really like your idea. I still haven't named my graveyard. My last plan was to name it Eternal Unrest (with the "UN" stuck in) like yours. But I'm just so-so about that name. I'd like more of a victorian feel to it. I'll have to try some of these combos.


----------

